# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Der durchgeknallt Taxifahrer

## schiene

Der Typ ist ja echt nervig aber irgendwie auch lustig,schauts euch einfach an :super: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvJNNdZUC3I

----------

Wenn ich den link anklicke erscheint bei mir:




> Access Denied (policy_denied)
> 
> Your system policy has denied access to the requested URL.
> 
> For assistance, contact your network support team.


Nur bei mir?

Walter

----------


## Enrico

Ja Walter, scheint wohl für euch in Thailand geperrt zu sein.

----------


## Hua Hin

...hat doch wieder einer mit einem Video den König beleidigt.
Man kann`s auch übertreiben.

Wenn man bei uns sieht, für welche Parodien unsere Angela 
alles herhalten muss. :nixweis:

----------

> Ja Walter, scheint wohl für euch in Thailand geperrt zu sein.


 Ich will sofort wieder zurück nach Merkelland und youtube kucken dürfen

Walter

----------


## schiene

@Walter
Ne,nee,hat mit dem King nix zu tun und wenn du den Clip nicht schauen kannst haste auch nicht all zu viel verpasst.Ist halt nur nen thail.Taxifahrer der Minuten lang in allen Sprachen vom bumsen,ficken,schönen Frauen babbelt und nur noch paar Zähne im Mund hat. :musik: 
Wäre mir sehr unverständlich wenn der Clip von Thailand aus gesperrt ist.

----------


## Enrico

Ich schätze mal die Sperren alles was nur etwas mit Thailand zu tun hat automatisch.

----------

Hatte noch nie einen so sprachbewanderten Taxifahrer im LOS, wenn ich den mal treffe in BKK bekommt er mind. 10 Bath extra Tip.

Und jetzt sollten wir diskutieren, ob wir Walter wirklich wieder ins Merkelland lassen, nur dameit er You Tube gucken kann  :diskusion:

----------

> .........................Und jetzt sollten wir diskutieren, ob wir Walter wirklich wieder ins Merkelland lassen, nur dameit er You Tube gucken kann  :diskusion:


Weist Du eigentlich, dass Du so gemein bist, aber wirklich auch so was von gemein.

Walter

----------

Hab noch nix davon gehört, das Youtube in THL wieder freigeschaltet ist.

Walter bekommt doch eh nur die Erinreise nach M-V, ist Nord-Ost-Deutschland, also fast so wie der Issan. Im Sommer schön warm und trocken :yes:

René

----------

Egal dieses, Hauptsache, ich kann Youtube empfangen :einergehtnoch: 

Walter

----------

....und scharfe Seiten sind wegen Mister Greenscreen auch kein Problem mehr. Ich würde mir dies echt überlegen an deiner Stelle, Walter.   :cool:

----------

Walter, ich weiß dass ich gemein bin, sowas von gemein, dass ich gerade Frau Merkel angerufen habe und youtube auch für M-V habe sperren lassen, aber vielleicht kann heimwerker ja ein Visum für Thüringen organisieren!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## schiene

mal wieder was neues vom Taxidriver"Sprachgenie"
[youtube:2x926bf5]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlC79WYvUBU[/youtube:2x926bf5]

----------


## wein4tler

Sein Gebiß ist ein Hammer. Der wäre gut für die Geisterbahn.

----------

